#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-21
 * mhall119 has a new website: http://mhall119.com/
<nigelb> mhall119: congrats
<cjohnston> doesnt + '''Teams''': My Teams | Approved Teams | All Teams | Join a Team | Create a Team (first 3 views (from less  to much) and then 2 informative pages about changing team membership)  link to external pages?
<cjohnston> I also think that 'my teams' should be available from every page
<cjohnston> mhall119: YoBoY ^
<YoBoY> cjohnston: the infomative pages should be on the LD. They have for me to be static pages, with simple steps to follow and links to the external pages.
<YoBoY> cjohnston: you are right, with the mokup done by Ronnie, all the teams+events+meetings are shown on the same view, we should place for that the same link on the sub menus for all these fields. To put this link also on About LoCo and Loco Council... not really necessary, but can be also
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> hey
<Ronnie> morning
<cjohnston> to me the my teams link needs to be on every page
<cjohnston> IMO it should be in the top bar: My Teams username Log Out
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the top bar is a good idea
<Ronnie> i was first thinking of the main-nav but that was a bad idea, the main-nav should be static in each app
<cjohnston> yup
<Ronnie> cjohnston: http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/ 
<Ronnie> im still thinking if the login should be left and the "offsite pages" should be right
<Ronnie> whats your opinion about that?
<cjohnston> I like what you just showed me..
<cjohnston> I'm not sure what you mean
<Ronnie> swap the "logged in as ...."  with the "ubuntu.com Support Documentation"
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> imo
<cjohnston> Directory needs to be capitilized on that screenshot and a space between mailing and list
<cjohnston> and remove loged in from the main nav
<cjohnston> other than that i do like it very much
<Ronnie> cjohnston: where do you see mailing list
<cjohnston> resources
<Ronnie> oh there, i was searching in the topnav and main nav
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> cjohnston: http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/  (not sure how to emphatize "Loco directory" in the top nav, any ideas?
<cjohnston> I don't know that we need that link
<YoBoY> Ronnie: it's not really important to emphatiza that link, let it like the others
<cjohnston> daker: !
<cjohnston> I don't even know that the link needs to exist
<daker> woot :)
<YoBoY> cjohnston: consistency with the other sites (if some of them use this quick link toolbar)
<cjohnston> daker: have you seen http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/
<cjohnston> YoBoY: this isnt an approved quick link toolbar
<YoBoY> yes, that's the main problem :D
<cjohnston> the only thing approved is whats on planet, and i dont like it
<cjohnston> dpm: good morning
<cjohnston> when you get a moment, i have a question for you.
<daker> cjohnston, nice!!
<cjohnston> props Ronnie, daker 
<daker> Ronnie, good work :)
<cjohnston> YoBoY: i thought you were going to get your team to do translations
<YoBoY> They are done, just not validated :]
<cjohnston> only half are translated
<cjohnston> according to lp
<YoBoY> not easy
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> I dont understand
<YoBoY> the "untranslated" strings need to be validated, you see only half translated because there is only half of the strings who already have a valid translation
<YoBoY> I already wrote to them last week to validate the new translations because you are ready to release new version, I can't do the work for them (I already have enought work)
<dpm> hi cjohnston, sure, just ask :)
<cjohnston> dpm: do you know if its possible to export translations on a regular basis from LP straight to the loco directory website (atleast from the LP end)
<dpm> cjohnston, they can only be exported regularly to a bzr branch
<cjohnston> Ok.. so there would have to be a cron setup to pull the branch
<cjohnston> YoBoY, and maybe dpm can clarify for me.. I see untranslated and needs review.. I would think (dont know) that untranslated means that it isnt translated, and needs review would be what needs to be validated
<dpm> cjohnston, or you can have translations get committed on the main branch. Then you wouldn't have to merge. But some people don't like to have such automatic commits on the main branch
<cjohnston> Ronnie: can you paste a link to the mock up of the team page please
<YoBoY> seems the needs review stands for a new translation on an already translated string
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> dpm: but it would still need a cron pull to make it show up on the website without further effort
<YoBoY> yes thats it the "needs review" are the items with new suggestion
<cjohnston> ok
<YoBoY> but that's all the items with new suggestion (untranslated and translated), you can see there is a lot of them 234 ^^
<Ronnie> cjohnston: http://ubuntuone.com/p/eF8/
<cjohnston> ty
<YoBoY> cjohnston: Give me an "import langage" final date and a release date and I ping them again
<cjohnston> umm unless they do it in the next two hours, it has already been sent to the sysadmins for release
<YoBoY> lol
<YoBoY> next time, give me the dates, it's help to know when to have the work ready
<cjohnston> i mean, if they get a bunch of work done prior to the actual push by the sysadmins, we can push the translations
<YoBoY> I can try... :p
<cjohnston> if you notice a big change, ping us (i may be in the air, depending on when) and we can try to get a new translations put into prod prior to the release
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> I sent the mail
<cjohnston> thanks
<YoBoY> look at the needs revie counter, it's droping :D
<cjohnston> good
<Ronnie> czajkowski: i just saw you comment on the "my teams page bug" there is now a mockup for this page: http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/ . I think in this concept the main activities of the teams are shown without clutter and even if you are member of a lot of teams (what is a lot?) i think this page stays very usefull. If not, mabe we can add a  collapse button for team you do not want to have in the list. Whats your opinion?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: How would you split "request.user.message_set.create(message=_('You can not remove this team meeting. You are not admin/owner of the Launchpad team or on the LoCo Council.'))" into two different text strings for translations
<cjohnston> just do the first sentence in one message and the second in another?
<Ronnie> request.user.message_set.create(message='%s %s' % (_('You can not remove this team meeting.'), _('You are not admin/owner of the Launchpad team or on the LoCo Council.')))
<cjohnston> ok.. thanks
<YoBoY> cjohnston: I think you can import the translations now, the counter are not moving anymore, lunch time is over, but we are now at 70% :)
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> woot! More open source code from Moffitt: https://bitbucket.org/mhall119/dynamo/overview
<Ronnie> mhall119: is that the code of the dynamic fields?
<mhall119> Ronnie: dynamic models, yes
<mhall119> not the UI though
<Ronnie> mhall119: great, i think i can use the concept for another project :)
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> this is still in early development
<mhall119> I'm not sure how much is going to change
<mhall119> most of my focus is on the UI part now though
<mhall119> so hopefully not too much
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-22
<cjohnston> im home
<mhall119> welcome back
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you see my comment on the bug about the error messages
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> I've switched to thunderbird and trying to get everything re-organized
<cjohnston> how do you like it? with gmail?
<mhall119> so far it's really nice
<mhall119> I have it my gmail email address and password and it got everything configured for imap automagically
<mhall119> had to add the calendar extension for it
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> when you get it all figured out, youll have to show me how you did it.. i tried once and it wasnt very great.. but that was a while ago
<mhall119> I like it's search capabilities and unified folders
<mhall119> I have to setup all my filters in gmail
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> Bug #714030
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714030 in loco-directory "unnecessary informations in error messages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714030
<cjohnston> i think that the info should be present as it tells users who to contact if they need assistance
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: is it an option for the loco server JSON service to create a full json of the database instead of separate parts of each module. i think the import-live-data will be much faster then
<Ronnie> more information: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/ref/django-admin/#dumpdata-appname-appname-appname-model and http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/django-admin/#loaddata-fixture-fixture
<Ronnie> we can even make a daily dump file, to reduce the load on the server itzelf
<mhall119> Ronnie: your maps are up :)
<Ronnie> wooot :D
<czajkowski> 12:45 < Pendulum> hey, can anyone here RT this, I don't have many followers and I'm hoping we get some good feedback http://twitter.com/#!/colona13/status/40020405666189312  :)
<czajkowski> Can folks help out please :D
<mhall119> retweeted, edited for length
<czajkowski> mhall119: aloha 
<Ronnie> mhall119: can the 11 bug from milestone 0.3.1 be changed to fix released, and made a new 0.3.2 milestone?
<mhall119> morning czajkowski 
<mhall119> Ronnie: what?
<Ronnie> mhall119: now that 0.3.1 is in production, those bugs can be changed to 
<Ronnie> "fix released"
<mhall119> yes
<Ronnie> right?
<mhall119> I thought you were saying move them to milestone 0.3.2
<Ronnie> no, but that milestone need to be created
<Ronnie> there are 2 bugs which are committed, but not in 0.3.1, are those included in production?
<Ronnie> bug 707553 and  bug 713868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707553 in loco-directory "Error on the meetings ical feed (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713868 in loco-directory "Use Launchpad devel API (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713868
<Ronnie> mhall119: if i press "Create Release" on https://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+milestone/0.3.1 will all the targeted bugs changed to "Fix Released" or should i do that myself?
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> do you want to try to update the translations prior to sysadmins pushing it?
<cjohnston> ive been told a bunch of fr got done
<YoBoY> :D
<YoBoY> we are now at 70%
<mhall119> cjohnston: pushing what?
<mhall119> 0.3.1 was deployed this morning/last night
<YoBoY> next time, can you try to give a deadline date and send a mail to the translators mailing list (giving them enought time) before the new release ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: we definitely need to have some kind of process in place to make sure we give more time for translations
<mhall119> we often have code changes right up until the time we deploy.  We can update the translation template more often during development, but those strings may change before the final release
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> YoBoY: would it be better to upload frequent, possibly changing translations template, or institute some kind of freeze period before we deploy?
<YoBoY> I promote the translation of the LD explaining it's a good training project to learn how to translate :)
<YoBoY> no need of a freeze, just plan a period to the translation before the release and try to avoid to change strings in the merges within this period
<mhall119> alternately, we can refresh the template after merging a batch of branches, since most strings won't change after merging
<mhall119> that would give more time for some translations without introducing as much delay in deploying a release
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> which do you think would be better for translators?
<mhall119> frequent updates will give more time for most of the translations
<YoBoY> dont know i'm not a translator, perhaps it's better to ask to dpm
<mhall119> at the cost of less time for the few that come in immediately before a release
<mhall119> or send the query to the translators ML
<mhall119> I'll write something up
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2011/02/loco-directory-0-3-1/
<YoBoY> bug 723375
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723375 in loco-directory "Problem with the menus and some translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723375
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> YoBoY, affects me too ツ
<YoBoY> the maps look really great :)
<YoBoY> daker: yes, now it's translated but we can use it ^^"
<YoBoY> hey why the LD wants to know where I am ? :]
<daker> it's for the venues suggestions i think
<YoBoY> have you tried ? ^^"
<YoBoY> je suis paranoïaque avec ce genre d'infos :D
<daker> dans quel page ?
<YoBoY> Events
<daker> YoBoY, yes it's for Events sugesstions
<YoBoY> great :)
<YoBoY> I don't need it, but it's great :D
<daker> if you let him know your place he will show the near Events from you
<YoBoY> i'm the one registering the events on LD, I know where they are :D
<YoBoY> need to register more, to have a bigger number on the europe :D
<cjohnston> mhall119: i didnt realize it was finally released
<czajkowski> .c
<cjohnston> .d
<czajkowski> >:( 
<daker> .e
<mhall119> YoBoY: it's google's map code that wnts to know where you are
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-23
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> How do we fix the problem of 'team meeting' and march irc meeting, and irc meeting.... it looks odd to me to have to look to the right to see who's meeting it is.. What do you think about { team.name } - { meeting.name } ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: where?
<cjohnston> the meeting tab
<cjohnston> it looks fine on a team page
<mhall119> we can move the teams column to either the #1 or #2 position
<cjohnston> but on the general list it looks bad imo
<mhall119> instead of last
<cjohnston> which would you prefer and ill make the bug
<cjohnston> and do we want to move it on the event page for consistancy?
<mhall119> I think #2
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> and yeah, do the same on events
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> ive added a few new merge requests
<cjohnston> mhall119:  has bug 707553 been put into production i believe?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707553 in loco-directory "Error on the meetings ical feed (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707553
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think so, but the dpaste has expired, so I'm not even sure what the original bug was
<cjohnston> its showing fix committed and the last touch was 1/25 so im gussing its something you pushed straight to production
<mhall119> hmmm, yeah, looks that way
<czajkowski> aloha 
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> another bug 723542 a bit anoying
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723542 in loco-directory "can't edit my team detail page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723542
<czajkowski> YoBoY: see now why I find teams owning a team annnoying ;) I can edit my team no problem 
<YoBoY> i'm not the only team having that issue, and by the way "owning" a team is such an illusion :D
 * YoBoY hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> owning a team is an expression.
<czajkowski> clearly doesnt translate well. 
<czajkowski> :S
<YoBoY> yes :)
<YoBoY> that's another issue
<YoBoY> it's like the "free" in free softwares
<czajkowski> not really...
<czajkowski> owning is ownership. How teams are owned really depends on the team. It worked okish on LP 
<czajkowski> but I really find it annoying on the LD 
<czajkowski> as when I go to contact a team I've to contact a team in order to do it, which defeats the purpose of a team contact 
<YoBoY> hey to make your life easier, can we think of a new field in the team detail page, a required contact email ?
<czajkowski> should be just the team contact YoBoY 
<czajkowski> which is there! 
<czajkowski> otherwise poeple are adding in team contact email 
<YoBoY> don't remember adding the "team contact" email, just the "admins contact" witch is more suitable for all the type of questions
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey popey
<Tm_T> yay, Ubuntu Suomi, finnish LoCo, has now over 1000 "likes" on its facebook page
<jasonjang> czajkowski ! Good morning?
<czajkowski> jasonjang: aloha 
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: go to bed 
<cjohnston> :-(
<yizzlegizzie> hmm
<yizzlegizzie> ubuntu rules!!!!!!
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston can you look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/723542
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723542 in loco-directory "can't edit my team detail page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New]
<Ronnie> i cant locally reproduce the bug with Ubuntu 10.10
<czajkowski> Ronnie: hmm
<Ronnie> czajkowski: yes, very strange
<czajkowski> as I said I can edit my team 
<czajkowski> and I wondered was a team issue 
<Ronnie> this bug is introduced by the 'fix' of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/714718 . the old code is removed and the new seems not to work on the server
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714718 in loco-directory "lpupdate.py should check if the team_owner is a person (not a team) (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Fix released]
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr still shows the team as the admin.. Did the sysadmins not run update or whatever to fix that? YoBoY is a team contact still though so he should have edit access from that.
<cjohnston> czajkowski: could you do me a favor, I have to go to work, but if Ronnie comes back, could you please paste ^^ comment to him.
<cjohnston> Off to work... o/
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sure 
<YoBoY> if huats was here, he should be able to test if the sub team owner can edit or not the detail page 
<czajkowski> he's working YoBoY 
<czajkowski> :)
<YoBoY> me too :)
<YoBoY> I pinged didrocks (admin in the owner sub team) to try to connect
<czajkowski> YoBoY: it's not urgent we can just wait and see 
<czajkowski> as finding it hard to replicate and there may have been a change. 
<YoBoY> he can't too
<YoBoY> you're right
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail
<czajkowski> lets work on that for the time being 
<czajkowski> getting more teams signed up 
<YoBoY> :)
<czajkowski> this is something we can work on and is needed urgently 
<YoBoY> 12h35... I can write an article to put on our french planet, do you have a picture to illustrate "global jam" ?
<czajkowski> YoBoY: on the event page
<czajkowski> some teams have tagged pics
<czajkowski> no specific one 
<YoBoY> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: lpupdate runs on a schedule, I'm not sure how often
<YoBoY> global jam promoted on the french ubuntu planet (with 2 links to the LD ^^)
<czajkowski> Ronnie: 11:16 < cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr still shows the team as the admin.. Did the sysadmins not run update or whatever to fix that? YoBoY is a  team contact still though so he should have edit access from that.
<Ronnie> thx for the update czajkowski
<czajkowski> np 
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119 ping
<mhall119> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> mhall119:  do you know when the prod server does run the lpupdate.py script
<mhall119> not of the top of my head, no
<mhall119> you can ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<Ronnie> oke, the update.py schedules this: "run_job("lpupdate", datetime.timedelta(minutes=20))"
<mhall119> so, every 20 minutes it would seem
<mhall119> which means we have a problem doesn't it?
<mhall119> dholbach: ^^^
<Ronnie> ill ask sysadmin if the update.py is executed, but yes if so, we have a version compability problem
<mhall119> Ronnie: ask them for the modified time on the files in ./loco_directory/data/
<mhall119> that'll tell you the last time each was run
<mhall119> output of ls -lha ./loco_directory/data would do
<Ronnie> mhall119: do you mean lp_data
<Ronnie> or does the prod use another dir?
<mhall119> lp_data is what launchpadlib uses for cache
<mhall119> 'data' is where the update script keeps it's timestamped files
<Ronnie> i cant find any data directory in my local version
<dholbach> mhall119, I don't know when the cronjob runs
<dholbach> mhall119, best to ask the IS people
<Ronnie> mhall119: i have to go back to the lab, could you scan for answers on #canonical-sysadmin
<mhall119> Ronnie: sure
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> Ronnie: hows the redesign code coming?
<Ronnie> currenty not started with the coding itself
<Ronnie> im mostly busy designing the other pages
<cjohnston> what other pages are you working on
<Ronnie> meeting and events, but atm their no good
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the wiki also has a new theme since a few days, with almost the same top-bar
<cjohnston> ya
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you have a 10.04 install?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> are the other teams still effected
 * czajkowski kicks cjohnston 
<cjohnston> why
<mhall119> why not?
<cjohnston> :-(
 * Ronnie kicks both mhall119 and czajkowski
<czajkowski> Ronnie: oi! 
<czajkowski> >:(
<cjohnston> yay!
<Ronnie> apologize to cjohnston and you get an hug ;)
<cjohnston> hehe
<czajkowski> eh no Ronnie you miss how this works
<czajkowski> I've met cjohnston 
<czajkowski> trust me he'll deserve it 
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> Ronnie: better watch yourself
<Ronnie> i guess
<mhall119> I'd put $20 on czajkowski in a fight with cjohnston 
<cjohnston> ouch
<Ronnie> ouch
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you hear about the international text message Hope got?
<mhall119> they don't call them the fightin Irish for nothing
<mhall119> cjohnston: no
<cjohnston> Hope got a text about a week ago saying "Please wallop your lesser half. Thanks"
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: we are talking about teabags
<cjohnston> at work
<cjohnston> and the proper amount to make a good iced tea
<czajkowski> cjohnston: do not look at me! 
<cjohnston> ;-)
<czajkowski> ice tea is wrong 
<cjohnston> iced tea is great
<czajkowski> surely by now we have established this 
<cjohnston> my new medic has gotten me to start drinking hot tea
<mhall119> +100 iced tea
<cjohnston> southern sweet iced tea, right mhall119 
<czajkowski> weirdos
<cjohnston> have you tried it?
 * czajkowski wants taffey! 
<mhall119> +1 southern, -1 sweet
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes! 
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm pretty sure we made her drink some at my house
<cjohnston> its great
<cjohnston> nice mhall119 
<czajkowski> and in the hotel 
<czajkowski> and in dallas too 
<czajkowski> just odd such a cold drink 
<czajkowski> and I hate ice 
<cjohnston> I remember sitting in Belgium and we made, I believe it was popey, eat some syrup on his bacon iirc
<mhall119> well in Florida we don't leave it sitting all over the ground for half the year
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes
<czajkowski> he didnt like it 
<mhall119> syrup on bacon?
<czajkowski> yup
<mhall119> why would you cover up bacon-y goodness?
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<czajkowski> adds flavour 
<mhall119> yeah, non-bacon flavor
<mhall119> that's like adding lead to gold because it adds color
<mhall119> it's too bad czajkowski isn't here now
<mhall119> I'd take her to the state fair and introduce her to corruptions of food she can't even imagine
<czajkowski> mhall119: meanie
<mhall119> why is that mean?
<czajkowski> starving 
<mhall119> I mean, sure, it'll take a decade of the life-span of your heart
<czajkowski> and michelle keeps teasing me with food tood 
<czajkowski> *too
 * mhall119 is eating a large plate of homemade BBQ pork as we speak
<czajkowski> >:(
<mhall119> next October you will be exposed to my BBQ
<mhall119> and if you're lucky, Michelle's fried fish too
<czajkowski> eh no fish 
<czajkowski> want some corn bread again 
<mhall119> the fish is good, even if you don't like fish, you'll like it
<czajkowski> the mothership tells me the same thing 
<mhall119> Michelle hates fish, can't stand it, but the way she makes it....
<czajkowski> starving now !
<Ronnie> mhall119, czajkowski: can you think of one USE CASE for the page http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ . Why would someone wants to know what event are all taking place in the whole world ?
<mhall119> someone who wants to know "What's happening in the Ubuntu community?"
<mhall119> it's a nice way to see global activity
<czajkowski> Ronnie: it looks cool to see that may events happening 
<czajkowski> I'd love a way to sort on top
<czajkowski> by date
<czajkowski> by country 
<czajkowski> by event type 
<czajkowski> logging offf
<czajkowski> bbiab 
<Ronnie> bay
<Ronnie> i see that page is growing exponentially the last few months
<Ronnie> im thinking of a way to organize the data in  more usefull way. but therefore i first needed to know the use
<sense> I do find it a bit irritating often that when you view an event or meeting, you are directed 'back' to the general overview, not the team overview you came from.
<Ronnie> sense, were working atm on the sub-navigation. Maybe you can give comments on that, or come with new ideas
<Ronnie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/NavigationUsability#preview
<sense> good point about the external link prohibition
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/eF8/ and http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/ for page layout and subnav
<mhall119> sense: yes, please give some feedback on the wiki spec
<mhall119> the more input we get now, the better our solution will be
<sense> I'm taking a look.
<mhall119> thanks
<sense> What is the 'Join this team' button for? What will it do?
<mhall119> sense: it directs you to Launchpad's page for joining a team
<sense> ok
<Ronnie> its only visible for teams your not a member of
<mhall119> or if you're not logged in, it's visible on every team
<sense> What if teams use a different structure? We don't admit people directly to our main LoCo Launchpad team, but use a subteam.
<Ronnie> should it be visible if a user is not logged in?
<Ronnie> sense, good point
<mhall119> sense: um...
<mhall119> we pull our membership from the main loco team in LP
<Ronnie> many teams have that strucute
<mhall119> if you're not putting members in there...we won't know about them
<Ronnie> mhall119: ^^ about the "Join" button
<mhall119> I suppose we can provide an over-ride "Join URL" field in the team details
<Ronnie> the join button then refers to a team which you can't / may not join
<sense> But won't referring people to a Launchapd page only confuse potential local community members? Maybe it would be more useful to show them a page with options to get involved.
<mhall119> sense: oh, good idea, link to "Get involved with this Team", and from there link to the Launchpad page..
<sense> yeah
<Ronnie> +1 for that
<Ronnie> sense, can you make a bug for this
<mhall119> would the "Get involved" page be in LD, or point to a wiki or team website or something?
<mhall119> I'm not sure what LD would put on there that's not already on the team's page
<sense> mhall119: Don't we want to make the wiki redundant? :)
<mhall119> sense: no
<mhall119> we just want to stop using it for discrete data
<sense> ok
<sense> I would find an overview page on the LoCo Directory itself the prettiest solution: more consistency, guaranteed theming and integration with what else there is available.
<mhall119> I think allowing teams to define their own "Get involved" link would be best, default to what we currently use if they don't
<mhall119> sense: but what would we put on the page?
<sense> Though maybe at first a link to an external page could suffice, to spare (wo)manpower.
<sense> mhall119: points to where they can get in touch?
<sense> Maybe links to the translation teams as well.
<sense> Places to get and receive support.
<mhall119> sense: we have those points on the team page already
<mhall119> team wiki, irc channel, mailing list, website
<sense> but those icons aren't very clear
<mhall119> I think that's already on Ronnie's list to clear up
<sense> They're just icons, maybe they could be accompanied by some text?
<sense> ah :)
<Ronnie> :D
<mhall119> since every team has a different process and areas for getting involved, I think we'll need to link to an external page
<mhall119> at least until we integrate a wiki in LD ;)
<sense> That could be a good solution for now indeed. If the need arises, an integrated solution could always be implemented later on.
<sense> I like the meetings and events overview in the mock-up, though I would be careful with using too distracting icons there.
<sense> The UI changes proposed at the wiki page look like good solutions to me.
<sense> I would only use icons for linking when it deserves/needs attention, otherwise text.
<sense> I would change the wording from 'Create a Team' to 'Start a Community', or something.
<sense> Generally, less team-focussed, more community-focussed. LoCo's are Local Communities, not teams.
<Ronnie> sense, the problem is, "text" cannot be placed next to titles, while icons can. thats why i chose for icons. i cant see a way to make "ical" and "rss" texts
<sense> Ronnie: It makes sense to use icons there. But maybe you could use monochromatic icons of equal height, or something like that. They seem to stand out a lot now.
<Ronnie> the monographic icons will be there (hopefully soon). I hope doctormo wants to create some
<cjohnston> I still think my teams should go on the top nav
<sense> Aren't most people member of just one community?
<sense> I'm active in Ubuntu NL, but not in any other LoCo, for example.
<Ronnie> cjohnston: it is when you logged in (in the new mockup) http://ubuntuone.com/p/eGI/
<mhall119> sense: there are a significant number of people in 2 or more
<sense> mhall119: What kind of LoCo communities should I think of? People in city and state LoCos? Or people living abroad?
<Ronnie> sense, take JanC as example
<mhall119> sense: people who moved, but are still involved with their old loco team
<sense> mm
<sense> But two teams still isn't a lot.
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> there's probably no more than a handful of people in more that 2
<mhall119> for now...
<Ronnie> even when im in a single team, i like the "My Teams" page more than the team overview page. I dont need to know in what country we live, what languages we speak, and who are the admins. Also i not very interested in the photo's (i see them on other team channels). So the "My Teams" page is even perfect for "one teamers" i guess
<sense> You could something that shows you an overview the the activities of the teams your in, and that dynamically scales.
<Ronnie> sense, what do you mean by "dynamically scales"
<sense> Ronnie: When you're in one team, it could just show all activities of that one team, but when you're in more, it could mix content.
<Ronnie> i think that type is only usefull when someone in involved in 3 or more teams
<Ronnie> and the page will be too much table like
<Ronnie> the problem with tables it to focus on the right info, because all info is (almost) equal. In my opinion tables are (usually) non-userfriendly
<Ronnie> except if you have a lot of data
<Trickyj> q Ronnie 
<Trickyj> Hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-24
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<roulio_> salut ici
<jasonjang> G'morning? czajkowski 
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<Ronnie> morning all
<leoquant> hello Ronnie 
<Ronnie> hey leoquant
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag tänkte bara kolla om hon hört av sig till dig?
<HakanS> Ooops. Wrong channel.
<Nafallo> HakanS: I've already answered in the other channel.
<HakanS> Nafallo: I saw that.
<wolfdale> hey
<wolfdale> hey
<wolfdale> wats ur ppl prob??
<mhall119> morning all
<YoBoY> morning mhall119 :)
<mhall119> man do I love Simple Scan
<Ronnie> simple scan rocks
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
<Pendulum> hi mhall119 :)
<YoBoY> I haven't used it yet
<cjohnston> mornin
<Ronnie> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey Ronnie 
<daker> YoBoY, you have a french edition of ubuntu? right ?
<YoBoY> yes
<daker> so i think it would be good if it's listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<daker> in Localised derivatives
<mhall119> hey daker 
<mhall119> how you doing?
<daker> hello mhall119 
<YoBoY> daker: raise a bug for that, it's in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives#Localizations
<daker> mhall119, fine, starting my new job :)
<mhall119> daker: awesome
<mhall119> daker: how are things in Morrocco?
<daker> actually everything is ok
<mhall119> good
<YoBoY> but this page was completed by a french member in 2010-06-18 
<mhall119> all the news I get is about Libya
<mhall119> every once in a while someting about Algiers
<daker> mhall119, http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/8249305-photos-video-protests-morocco-tens-of-thousands
<mhall119> daker: I did hear a little about protests, glad things aren't going to go nuts over there
<YoBoY> me too, I have a cousin working in morrocco
<daker_> brb
<daker_> hmm working where ?
<YoBoY> near fes
<daker_> ah
 * mhall119 wonders how the Egyptian team is doing
<daker_> mhall119, ask kim0 :)
<daker_> brb :)
<mhall119> Ronnie: I never get tired of seeing that map on /events/ :)
<Ronnie> me neither, but sometimes irritates that markers cant be clicked
 * Ronnie is reading the ubuntu web guide atm
<mhall119> w 22
<YoBoY> Stupid question: how a LoCoTeam can desapear ? I was looking for informations on a team in Benin, and the only trace left is a wiki page :]
<mhall119> dholbach: sorry I missed the videocast
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> it was recorded :)
<dholbach> and now I need to rush
<dholbach> dinner with a friend of mine
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> enjoy
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<mhall119> first USA global jam event!
<mhall119> heck, first North American one for that matter
<mhall119> wait no, california has one, just no coordinates
<mhall119> fixed it for them
<czajkowski> hmm
<YoBoY> another stupid question : can we put the Ubuntu Developer Week on LoCo Directory (and similar events) ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: well it's not a physical event, or a meeting, or limited to LoCo teams
<czajkowski> YoBoY: while it is loco kinda related
<mhall119> it's not even team-centric in any way
<czajkowski> puuting all that info on there
<czajkowski> will dilute the actual loco stuff
<YoBoY> it's community related ^^"
<czajkowski> thats what the fridge is for 
<mhall119> community yes, teams no
<YoBoY> ok
<mhall119> ideally there would be a classroom webapp for that
<czajkowski> YoBoY: ther is a difference
<YoBoY> can't we Imagine a "promotional line" displayed for those events on the front page one week for example before the event ? or something else...
<YoBoY> I know it's not "local community" but improving the visibility of the ubuntu weeks is important i think
<czajkowski> YoBoY: sure a loco team contact should take the mail that it is sent from loco contacts list and mail its team 
<czajkowski> doesn happen often 
<YoBoY> that was just an idea ^^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-25
<YoBoY> good morning
<glavkos> ¨:)
<YoBoY> just corrected all the timezones of our venues, painful ^^"
<mhall119> YoBoY: at least you didn't have to change times on your events (unless you untered them at utc)
<mhall119> s/untered/entered/
<YoBoY> mhall119: I entered them at local time, always do that
<YoBoY> btw for the meetings, it's disturbing to enter them utc ^^"
<dholbach> effie-jayx, do you volunteer to give a qt related talk?
<Ronnie> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> YoBoY: we alraedy have a bug for local-time metings
<mhall119> ronnie pong
<Ronnie> mhall119: i want to add a top-nav to loco-ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> should i first add this to ubuntu-wbsite/light-base-theme then to ubuntu-website/light-django-theme and then loco ?
<mhall119> yes, are you following the mailing list discussion on that?
<Ronnie> no im not subscribed to ubuntu-website anymore
<mhall119> okay, there was some talk on there that is probably relevant
<Ronnie> mhall119: do you know if it is also clear in what extend we can/must use the web0guidelines from design.canonical.com ?
<Ronnie> mhall119: i see that im subscribed to the ubuntu-website mailinglist (as Peter Puk), but i cant find the thread your talking about: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-website
<mhall119> Ronnie: we should follow the guidelines as much as practical
<Ronnie> mhall119: oke, for our loco website im using django, and made the tables like the specifications. should i merge that code also into loco.ub or merge in light-base-theme
<mhall119> it should go into light-base-theme if it's not LD specific
<mhall119> light-django-theme anyway
<mhall119> as far as I know, the wordpress and drupal themes aren't making much use of light-base-theme anyway
<trinikrono> hello LoCo o/
<mhall119> hello trinikrono 
<daker> Ronnie, hhh Peter Puk hahaha
<Ronnie> daker: yes its my spam account
<daker> ah
<mhall119> bbiab
<Ronnie> a year ago my lp-name was peter.puk, the change to ronnie.vd.c caused trouble with l.u.c rights ;)
<daker> me too
<daker> now my lp account is ~daker , it was ~adnane002  and l.u.c still using the old one
<YoBoY> l.u.c ?
<daker> loco.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> ha ok ^^"
<Ronnie> daker: i ask sysadmins to change it. now all works well
<YoBoY> seems someone is working also on the top-nav menu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/680814 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 680814 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Add a global menu for all the community webapps (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,New]
<daker> it's Alejandra from the Design Team (Web lead)
<YoBoY> don't know she has a @canonical email
<YoBoY> could be a good sign ^^
<YoBoY> ha yes she is
 * YoBoY need a big cofee cup
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston your both in the ubuntu-website team, could you review that merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/ubuntu-website/top-nav/+merge/51312
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'll try and look at it this evening my time unless cjohnston gets to it first
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> whats your thought about the links being on the right like i had talked about on the top nav
<mhall119> which links? the ones from planet, or the login/username myteams?
<cjohnston> from planet
<mhall119> if we put them on the right, it'll match planet
<mhall119> which is a bonus
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> thats what i was thinking
<mhall119> but personally I expect to find login and account links in the top right
<cjohnston> i agree
<mhall119> which means putting login/username on the left would be a negative
<cjohnston> itd be nice to have it consistant
<cjohnston> ya.. thats what i was thinking
<mhall119> but mixing planet links and login/username links? I'm not sure about that
<cjohnston> i dont think mi
<cjohnston> mix
<cjohnston> but do we want to keep the consistancy
<mhall119> so, what are your thoughts?
<cjohnston> im mixed
<mhall119> you're mixed, but against mixing
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> against mixing... dont want to mix...
<mhall119> that's not at all confusing
<cjohnston> dont know that i want the login on the left
<cjohnston> but i would like the consistancy
<mhall119> how come it's white in planet, but gray on wiki?
<mhall119> actually, lots of wiki's colors are reversed that way
<cjohnston> are they
<cjohnston> looks the same to me
<mhall119> really?
<mhall119> weird
<mhall119> for me, wiki has gray top-nav and white sub-nav
<cjohnston> its a problem
<cjohnston> just confirmed
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: should we put it out to the ML for the links?
<cjohnston> we need to name our links header mothership too
<mhall119> mothership?
<cjohnston> thats what the white top nav is called on ubuntu pages
<mhall119> ok
<YoBoY> my point of view, planet is not consistant with the position of the logo also, and don't have a main menu, we could place our top nav on the other side, on the same side than the main menu
<mhall119> YoBoY: planet is consistent with www.ubuntu.com in terms of top-nav link placement though
<YoBoY> I don't think having the links on the same side of the logo is a good idea, I can be wrong.
<YoBoY> but you're right, the choice is in their hands
<locodir-user> hi every body
<locodir-user> I need some information about ubuntu
<locodir-user> Someone can help me?
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston  do you know any good openid provider in django ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-26
<Ronnie> i worked today on the "My Teams" page: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ezu/ code can be found at: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/my-teams
<Ronnie> There are still a few things to do, ill create a bug for them tomorrow: 
<Ronnie> 1. Team does not have RSS feed for both events and meetings in one feed 
<Ronnie> 2. twidenash is not working, if it is activated more than once on a page
<Ronnie> 3. we need an chat page, which accepts ?channel=....
<YoBoY`> good morning
<effie_jayx> happy weekend everyone
<UbuntuFTW> Hi, anyone here?
<UbuntuFTW> Can anyone tell me if there will be hybrid graphics support in 11.04?
<mhall119> Ronnie: ping
<Ronnie> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> instead of putting the background color on #top-nav, but it on "#top-nav .container"
<mhall119> otherwise we can't re-size it to 960px
<mhall119> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-django-theme/revision/32
<mhall119> I've already merged your stuff into light-django-theme
<mhall119> and will start integrating it with LD
<Ronnie> mhall119: if i put the background-color in .container, the background will be too small in pages that uses full width main-nav (which is default in base)
<Ronnie> so, i think we need to patch it only for loco
<mhall119> hmmm, ok
<mhall119> done
<mhall119> I'm still not sure whether I prefer the gray or white backgrounds for top-nav
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-27
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I say we change #top-nav to match what canonical calls it #mothership
<cjohnston> hehe
<Ronnie> sounds good :D
<cjohnston> you dont actually have to, but i think itd be cool.. hehe
<sense> mhall119: Is there an easy way to make a grid in the content area of your 'django-ubuntu-template'?
<mhall119> sense: you mean a reusable block?
<Ronnie> sense what do you mean by "grid" >
<sense> mhall119: Placing content next to each other.
<YoBoY> like ubuntu.com based on the 960 grid system
<sense> YoBoY: Ah, that system. I know that from the GUADEC website, I think. I'll take a look at it to see how easy it is to take parts of it.
<YoBoY> ( http://960.gs/ )
<YoBoY> there is lot of grid systems ^^
<sense> thx
<Ronnie> sense, in the light-theme you have main-content (full width), minor-content (half width) and others to solve that
<Ronnie> sense: reference: http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/index.html
<sense> Ronnie: ah, thx
<Ronnie> voel je vrij om dit aan te passen
<Ronnie> ik heb alleen standaard elementen gebruikt
<Ronnie> al was ik wel wat bezig om de forms aan te passen aan de web-guideline
<Ronnie> oops, wrong chat-tab
<Ronnie> sense ^
<sense> oké
<sense> Ronnie: We'll see it when the merge requests all collide.
<Ronnie> sure, mine is more a css change than an HTML/Django
<effie_jayx> hey jono sorry for being a pest, but I sent you an email friday about a small 1 minute video for FLISOL whenever you have a chance ;)
<jono> effie_jayx, yeah, sorry, I have been out all weekend
<jono> I will get to it, I promise
<effie_jayx> jono:  awesome, thanks 
<Ronnie> mhall119: what do you think: is it worth it to change #top-nav to #mothership
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<maiatoday> hi all, should we be using loco.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com to track irc monthly loco meeting agendas?
<czajkowski> maiatoday: for a locoteam ?
<maiatoday> yes
<maiatoday> we were using the wiki system before and sortof switched over to loco.ubuntu.com now we have a muddle of both :)
<czajkowski> maiatoday: it'sup to teams, you may want to use the wiki, or use the loco.u.c perhaps picking one and sticking with it 
<czajkowski> a lot seem to create the event on the LTP , and then add the mins and summary to the wiki afterwards ?
<maiatoday> I like the loco site cause it seems more visible but people say it is buggy sometimes, we were doing that at one stage but I'll go ask the others what they want to do. thanks.
<czajkowski> np
<head_victim> maiatoday: we had timezone issues with loco.u.c until we assigned our IRC channel venue a local timezone.
<head_victim> So we all thought it was buggy for ical feeds but foudn out it was more how we were trying to use it 
<maiatoday> ty head_victim I'll try that, I haven't seen it to be buggy so I don't know the details of the bugginess
<czajkowski>  of course if there are bugs, please file them, but also help get more people on board to help fix them 
<head_victim> We thought leaving it as UTC meant it woudl convert to local when put into the feed (our loco covers multi time zones)
<head_victim> That's the only buginess I've noticed (that was actually more us not understanding it properly)
<maiatoday> head_victim: our meeting only has a channel no venue
<head_victim> Yeah but the channel is a venue ;)
<head_victim> You may not have the same issue but thought I'd share our experience in case it helps you iron out any issues you're having.
<maiatoday> ok there is a separate timezone option, which uses team default if you don't set it, it doesn't seem to be attached to a venue but rather to the meeting
<h00k> mhall119: you're a dude.
<h00k> mhall119: "Unity has been ported to Arch, Suse and (partially) Fedora."
<mhall119> I am a dude
<h00k> I was going to respond and say approximately that, but I didn't verify SuSE or Fedora.
<h00k> mhall119: I just poked my head in to say that.  That is all. Carry on.
<mhall119> :)
<paultag> mhall119: python-sunlight is archive-ready
<paultag> mhall119: and it'll be in debian soon, I'll requestsync it back down to Ubunt
<JanC> h00k: AFAIK only Unity 2D is/was (fully) ported to OpenSuse, and nothing ever got into Fedora...?
<JanC> also, AFAIK the OpenSuse repository for Unity is not maintained anymore
<mhall119> paultag: nice
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> mhall119: your post sucks, I don't like it, it's not perfect, make it more like mine, or just start over
<paultag> mhall119: (see what I did there? :) )
<paultag> mhall119: and look, that's not critisim, so it doens't count! :)
 * mhall119 kicks paultag in a non-criticizing manner
<dholbach> who stole paultag's pills again?
<paultag> dholbach: moin :)
<dholbach> hey :)
<paultag> dholbach: I can't believe they let me out :)
<dholbach> yeah, same here
<dholbach> :-P
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> dholbach: mhall119: How's life these days?
<paultag> Miss y'all :)
<mhall119> paultag: can't complain
<mhall119> (see what I did there?)
<paultag> mhall119: ha!
<dholbach> life's good - I just wish spring would finally start - today it snowed again :)
<paultag> gah!
<paultag> I'm so jealous
<paultag> we've only got about 6 inches this whole season
<paultag> in *new-frickn'-england*
<mhall119> I feel your pain, it was 60F here this morning
<paultag> I want to skii
<xdatap1> dholbach, here today is quite sunny. it looks like early spring
<paultag> erm, ski :)
<dholbach> ciao xdatap1 - grazie mille - I got your email
<xdatap1> dholbach, at your service, sir :)
 * dholbach hugs xdatap1
 * xdatap1 hugs back dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<paultag> so, when are we getting debian PPAs? :)
<mhall119> paultag: when we get servers to run them
<paultag> mhall119: the farm's huge right now
<paultag> having them per-request wounldn't be a huge load
<paultag> hand out a couple to test and ramp it up with usage or something
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i add myself to the list of meeting chair users for a new teammeeting ? ( i am currently not listed)
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: are you a member of the locoteam?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<mhall119> have you logged into loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> we don't create the user record until you log in
<pvandewyngaerde> yes, i am logged in as pietervandewyngaerde
<mhall119> then it gets your info, including team, from launchpad
<pvandewyngaerde> well, i dont see myself in the list
<mhall119> hmmmm, strange, must be a bug then
<pvandewyngaerde> Logged in as: pietervandewyngaerde | My Teams | Log Out  it shows at the top
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: are there any names in the list?
<pvandewyngaerde> on my teams, the team is listed
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<pvandewyngaerde> even some of my team
<pvandewyngaerde> and a whole lot who are not
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: ok, file a but (there's a link at the bottom of the page) and we'll look into it
<pvandewyngaerde> only 9 team members are listed
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: are you talking about ubuntu-be?
<pvandewyngaerde> yes
<pvandewyngaerde> bug 938196
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938196 in loco-team-portal "I dont see myself as a possible chair for meetings of my team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938196
<pvandewyngaerde> maybe i am one of the openid users with a nondescriptive name
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: is this the first time you've tried to use the loco team poral?
<cjohnston> pvandewyngaerde: when was the first time you logged in
<mhall119> if your username is visible at the top of the page, you're not one of the openiduser### people
<pvandewyngaerde> yes, the first time
<cjohnston> pvandewyngaerde: give it a couple hours and look again please
<mhall119> cjohnston: he has a user record, but no profile, I thought we had it automatically creating profiles when it imported users
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont think we ever did that
<mhall119> oh, ok
<cjohnston> I could be wrong
<mhall119> so he just needs to wait for the update-profiles cron to run again?
<cjohnston> I thought we never quite figured it out
<cjohnston> thats my thought mhall119 
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: if it's not there in another hour, ping me again and I'll try to manually fix it
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps/+merge/68184
<pvandewyngaerde> who can set the flickr_id and/or picasa_id ? 
<czajkowski> pvandewyngaerde: any of the admins on the ltp 
<czajkowski> or the person who create the event 
<pvandewyngaerde> there are none for ubuntu-be
<czajkowski> pvandewyngaerde: have you create an event?
<czajkowski> mhall119: cjohnston is there documentaiton on this somewhere?
<mhall119> czajkowski: for creating the event?
<czajkowski> how to use the LTP 
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm afraid not
<paultag> :(
<paultag> no docs makes paultag cry
<mhall119> paultag: so write some, you have freetime now right?
<cjohnston> +1
<paultag> mhall119: pfft, like hell I do  :)
<cjohnston> paultag and czajkowski could work on that
<paultag> mhall119: I've got two debian uploads pending, and about to apply for DD
<paultag> mhall119: no to mention real $work, and side projects
<paultag> and this debian PPA replacement for myself :)
<paultag> called the gauntlet
<mhall119> paultag: so what you're saying is that you've got a lot of waiting time on your hands, and would like to write some docs?
<paultag> mhall119: what I'm saying is, I'm on overload and on a roll baby
<paultag> to put it in meme terms: "Not now chief, I'm in the zone"
 * mhall119 doesn't know that meme
<paultag> mhall119: srs?
<paultag> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5QJ9i_o5vo
<mhall119> evidently I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to internet memes
<mhall119> my wife is always informing me of this
<paultag> wow, language
<paultag> sorry, jeez, sorry. I forgot how bad that was
<paultag> totally NSFW, sorry guys
<paultag> also less funny now that I'm, well, sober and 3 years later
<paultag> OK, I take that back
<czajkowski> every 2nd monday night I've a conf call,1st and 3rd tuesday evenings I've a ubuntu event online, every 2nd wenesday night I've a ubuntu call, every thursday I've a ubuntu meeting,fridays are me evenings, sundays confernece planning 
<paultag> no docs make paultag cry :)
<cjohnston> so we can all agree that noone has time to make docs
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nope just wondered considering dervelopers usually write when developing
<mhall119> czajkowski: developers never write documentation, you know that ;)
<cjohnston> +1
 * paultag backs away
<mhall119> it's against the rules of the sacred fraternal order of software coders
<czajkowski> I beg to differ but how and ever
<cjohnston> more sacred fraternal orders? i cant handle more
<paultag> I usually write docs for every major milestone
<paultag> but I don't usually write them when I'm changing a lot
<paultag> but I think czajkowski's point is mostly valid
<paultag> no docs make paultag cry
<mhall119> cjohnston: you don't count, you made a 3000 line diff, we kicked you out of the order
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> no more coding for me
<mhall119> yeah, now you can only do PHP
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> hacking on WP is where i started
<paultag> gross
<paultag> I've always had a soft spot for PHP
<paultag> but WP is just nasty
<cjohnston> lol
<pvandewyngaerde> did the update-profiles cron  run in the last hour ? 
<cjohnston> pvandewyngaerde: it should have
<pvandewyngaerde> maybe it needs another day
<mhall119> pvandewyngaerde: try it now
<pvandewyngaerde1> ok, thx
<pvandewyngaerde1> works now
<pvandewyngaerde1> thanks a lot, now if only i could find the manual ...  
<pvandewyngaerde1> anyway, thats for tomorrow
<mhall119> 2/w 24
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> hey paultag
<paultag> dholbach: what's up?
<dholbach> everything's good over here - how about you?
<paultag> eh, nothing much. Working from home tonight. Found two people who were crazy enough to say they'd advocate my DD application :)
<paultag> so that'll be happining soon
<paultag> erm, happening
<paultag> s/tonight/today/
<paultag> wow, holy jeezum
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-23
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-joelmax> hola 
<locodir-joelmax> saludos desde republica dominicana 
<locodir-joelmax> hi 
<locodir-joelmax> any body want to talk 
<JanC> hm, just reading a mail we got about how somebody more than succesfully replaced his old iMac (with Mac OS X) used by his family as a "music file server" with a 60 € second hand PC and Ubuntu, and now he thinks to replace WinXP on his children's laptops with Ubuntu too  ☺
<JanC> "In ieder geval ben ik aangenaam verrast door de veelzijdigheid van Ubuntu, eigenlijk een equivalent voor Mac OS X" -> "In any case I am pleasantly surprised about the versatility of Ubuntu, actually an equivalent of Mac OS X"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-24
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> wrong channel :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> is the UstreamTv chat not working for anyone else? http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella I can see and hear him but the chat is not loading....
<czajkowski> Andy80: working fine here 
<Andy80> using the pop-up it works fine, thanks :)
<Andy80> http://www.andreagrandi.it/2012/02/19/ubuntu-global-jam-march-3rd-2012-pistoia-tuscany-italy/
<Andy80> that0s it
<dpm> Andy80, awesome :)
<Andy80> dpm: thanks :) p.s: just come back from dentist :\ I'll give a look to the registration of the live cast, it should be already available if I remember well how Ustreamtv works
<dpm> Andy80, cool, I hope that the visit wasn't too bad :) yeah, I recorded it and should be already available, let me know if it works for you
<Andy80> dpm: yes I'm watching it
<dpm> ah, excellent :)
<pleia2> paultag: did you get your LWN subscription sorted?
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, thanks :)
<pleia2> turns out they expire if you don't log in for 5 monhts
<pleia2> months
<pleia2> a bunch of us realized similar problems :\
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, I was just consuming over email :(
<paultag> so I need to set a cal event to login once a month
<pleia2> heh
<paultag> pleia2: how are you?
<pleia2> paultag: good, finally getting caught up from the time I missed due to the flu
<paultag> pleia2: wooo :)
<pleia2> my workload is heavy enough, unplanned missing of a week is bad news
<paultag> yeah, truth
<paultag> bkerensa: what an … interesting … photo of you on the planet
<mhall119> paultag: not nearly as bad as the picture of Randall
<paultag> uuuahhhh, whoh
<mhall119> exactly
<paultag> I really really hope people post these
<paultag> like, in forums
<paultag> when people say they use Ubuntu
<bkerensa> paultag: I contemplated doubling down and putting jam somewhere like Randall but I'll let him be planet clown for the day :P
<paultag> bkerensa: I think y'all are both the clown of the day
<paultag> I'm going to save those
<paultag> and post them all up in everywhere
<bkerensa> paultag: Oh? :P 
<bkerensa> paultag: How is swimming upstream going? :)
<paultag> bkerensa: I'm settled in, brah. It's mating season now, to keep the analogy
<paultag> about to apply to the process to become a DD in the next few days
<bkerensa> paultag: Good luck with that... I'm possibly looking to adopt soon but DD is not in the picture for my future plans
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> bkerensa: it's been on my plate for about 3 years now
<paultag> so it's about time, I think.
<bkerensa> paultag: I have too much frustration with upstream leaving BTS patch requests unanswered due to abandons so idk
<paultag> bkerensa: I have too much frustration with ubuntu leaving bugs unanswered (full-stop)
<paultag> bkerensa: that's not valid critisism :)
<bkerensa> heh
<paultag> bkerensa: feel free to prepare a NMU and get it sponsored
<paultag> I mean, if the patch works :)
<paultag> you don't have to go through the sponsor if they're MIA
<paultag> erm, maintainer *
<bkerensa> paultag: Why should one have to go through the NMU process? Why not have a DD do housekeeping on patch submissions? :P
<paultag> you still need a sponsor
<paultag> bkerensa: NMU = non-maintainer upload
<paultag> bkerensa: NM = new member
<paultag> if you've prepared a patch, you've done about 90% of a NMU
<bkerensa> paultag: Did you ever apply to DMB?
<bkerensa> or just straight to upstream?
<paultag> bkerensa: I've never bothered with contributing to the Ubuntu archive directly
<paultag> bkerensa: all my work has been upstream and sync'd back
<bkerensa> paultag: I have some pending patches submitted but the only one that was sponsored upstream the maintainer didn't even credit me in changelog
<bkerensa> so eh idk
<bkerensa> :P
<paultag> bkerensa: do you care that much about having some other person write your name in a changelog? :)
<paultag> if he's included the patch, your name would be in the DEP3 headers
<bkerensa> hmm I was not aware of that
<paultag> leave the ego at the door with development ;)
<paultag> alright, back to work
<paultag> one love
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> alles gute
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-25
<a17> Hallo
<a17> jemand da??
<a17> brauche hilfe!!!
<a17> Hallo?
<a17> anywhere here?
<a17> Where i can log in on ubuntu.com
<a17> marcus on irc.freenode.net
<paultag> damn
<cjohnston> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-20
<locodir-user> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<rasha666> hi to all, i am part of aproved LoCo team, but i want to create NGO. I need as NGO to have my own CD-s and.... Is there any way, i dont want to be team as NGO, i want to do presentations as my activities throw NGO
<rasha666> ?
<czajkowski> You want to be a non profit ?
<czajkowski> that's not really how it works. 
<rasha666> yes, i want to do presentations, and some other activities but in those is presentations like UbuntuHour
<czajkowski> yes but you dont need to be an NGO for that
<czajkowski> lots of peoople do that within their teams
<czajkowski> waht team are you part of ?
<rasha666> i know, i am creating NGO
<rasha666> ubuntu-me
<JanC> Montenegro?
<czajkowski> so why do you need to set up an NGO ?
<rasha666> yes
<rasha666> i want to 
<rasha666> Center for Development of Digital Community
<czajkowski> ok, well good luck with that
<rasha666> JanC, yes
<JanC> rasha666: if I understand correctly, you want to set up an NGO not only to promote Ubuntu
<rasha666> JanC, yes.. it will be among other things
<czajkowski> rasha666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGOmight be of use to you
<JanC> your NGO can work together with the locoteam (which is not an NGO)
<czajkowski> indeed
<rasha666> i know but we will work so much, and we will need so much cds
<czajkowski> you don't need to create a new one in order to do this 
<czajkowski> rasha666: cds are limted to approved teams at release events or for a conferences
<rasha666> i know, that is why i dont want to request new team.. i want to work among other things this too, but we dont have donators. so cant buy
<czajkowski> rasha666: I dont think creating a 2nd team just to get extra cds is what is needed tbh 
<JanC> rasha666: you can have your own CDs pressed locally, and sell CDs at a small price that covers cost
<rasha666> czajkowski, i know that is why i dont want second team
<rasha666> JanC, as i told budget NONE
<JanC> you can't set up an NGO with a zero budget...
<rasha666> i can i need about 50 euros only
<rasha666> and i can request from country only after 3 years
<JanC> and a spindle of CD-Rs is much cheaper than 50 euro...
<rasha666> yes, but i am not bank... i dont have money to spend for not profit things
<JanC> you don't have to give them away, you can sell them at a small price to cover cost (and maybe a little more)
<rasha666> there is this thing, hardly someone will install it, but to buy cd there is lower chanse
<rasha666> i want to know, is there any way to get cds like NGO?
<JanC> actually, if people have to pay for the CD, they are more likely to try it  ;)
<rasha666> actually, in my country they dont want to buy anything 
<rasha666> thay hardly want to buy 2euros for copy of windows 7
<JanC> then you probably better organise install parties and user group support meetings
<rasha666> JanC, as loco team we are doing install party after next version :D
<JanC> good  ☺
<rasha666> i know
<rasha666> and is there any way to get cds as NGO
<JanC> usually only when you pay for them
<rasha666> is there any email to contact Canonical, but some where i can get quicker answer
<czajkowski> rasha666: nop you still have to buy them from the canonical shop
<rasha666> too bad :)
<JanC> or press/burn your own CDs
<JanC> (which is much cheaper often)
<rasha666> i will see than, if team can order double stack or something like that :D
<JanC> and install parties don't need CDs at all
<JoseeAntonioR> the teams can't order two CD packs, they can only order one per cycle
<rasha666> JoseeAntonioR, i know i will need to check every thing there is 
<JanC> JoseeAntonioR: that's not entirely correct: all approved teams can order one pack at release time, and can request to get more for special events (e.g. conferences etc.)
<JoseeAntonioR> JanC: yep, but those come in conference packs (as far as I know, my LoCo has never ordered more DVDs)
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: every team is different 
<JanC> JoseeAntonioR: they come separately from the conference pack (but can be requested together)
<rasha666> my team dont have any more cds i have 15 cds for presentation i am doing tomorow
<czajkowski> rasha666: 15 is  still a lot 
<czajkowski> many people dont need them or will share 
<czajkowski> given lots of people dont use cds any more 
<rasha666> i know, but every man want to have it :D
<JanC> rasha666: if they want to have it, they can pay for a CD-R  :p
<JanC> or bring their own DVD-R or USB stick
<rasha666> i know
<rasha666> but everybody will say I NEED IT
<rasha666> :D
<rasha666> btw how can i buy All ubuntu cd-s for Desktop and Server since first release
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: yes
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: sorry, was afk, just wondering, do the conference packs come with DVDs with it?
<czajkowski> one pack does
<czajkowski> the approved one 
<czajkowski> you need to request them seperately
<czajkowski> I thought we'd covered this before JoseeAntonioR 
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<Neo31> hello folks, just in case, does the UGJ has to be on the same date world wide!? thank you :)
<czajkowski> Neo31: it's over a weekend 
<czajkowski> friday -> sunday 
<czajkowski> so 3 days 
<czajkowski>  you don't haev to do them all though
<Neo31> yes I was asking about the date not the duration
<czajkowski> well in the past yes
<Neo31> just in case we have some sponsoring issues, is it possible to do it the next week!?
<czajkowski> if thats when it suits you then yes no problem 
<czajkowski> just create your event on the ltp 
<czajkowski> not sure it can be be added to the main event as that would have to be extended also and may lead to confusion as it has in the past 
<Neo31> ok thanks for the confirmation :) we are doing our best to be ready on time :)
<czajkowski> np
<Neo31> ok i see :) thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: yeah, I was in doubt, was confirming as per SergioMeneses' request
<Neo31> czajkowski, we have received a conference pack in fall 2011, is it possible to request another one?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Everybody is good, I Ubuntu for Phone when released?
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> Are you there?
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> are you doing?
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello 
<jpds> locodir-user: Hello.
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> When can you have the Ubuntu for phone ？
<locodir-user> What can be downloaded ubuntu for phone?
<OSIEL> i need help for the Ubuntu Global Jam, i need a tutor for translate documents, i try in group of translations at Spanish but they can not help
<czajkowski> OSIEL: like I said before there tends not to be a specific tutor 
<czajkowski> SergioMenesesAFK: ^^
<itnet7> Hey there OSIEL, How are you?
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: ^^^ OSIEL 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-22
<hyperair> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<hyperair> hi. our (#ubuntu-sg, ~ubuntu-sg-team) team leader is missing, and we'd like to regain access to the team and irc channel.
<hyperair> relevant question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/222540
<czajkowski> hyperair: sorted 
<hyperair> czajkowski: thanks.
<czajkowski> np
<hyperair> czajkowski: hang on, so the email i got about ~nickhs setting me as admin was actually you?
<czajkowski> well yes 
<hyperair> heh okay
<czajkowski> in a round about way 
<czajkowski> I work on launchpad 
<hyperair> right.
<hyperair> well i figured as much
<hyperair> for a moment i thought he came back.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<sasa84> hi
<sasa84>  does anyone know how to reset admin password for mailman (lists.ubuntu.com)?
<sasa84> i can't authentificate with user password
<belkinsa> sasa84, please ask in #ubuntu, it's our support channel.
<belkinsa> Oh, wait, nevermind.
<belkinsa> You must be admin of the list though.
<elacheche> #ubuntu-lococontact
<elacheche> hey guys :)
<elacheche> There is no channel for loco contacts?? just ml?
<YoBoY> elacheche, this channel is not enougth for you ? :)
<elacheche> YoBoY, just asking :p
<YoBoY> elacheche, ML is always better to contact more people, not every loco contacts are on IRC. But if you have question on locoteams or on the tasks of a loco contact, fell free to ask here :)
<elacheche> YoBoY, Yeah, that's exactly why I'm asking :) What are the tasks of a LoCo Contact
<YoBoY> first task is to make the link between the lococouncil/ubuntu communities/… and your locoteam
<elacheche> Good.. What else?
<YoBoY> well you can also stay informed about all the others teams/ubuntu communities/… following their ML/blogs/… and keep your team well informed about what's appening in the ubuntu universe
<YoBoY> but wait… I think there is a page somewhere… :p
<YoBoY> found it : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamContact
<elacheche> Great YoBoY :) :D Wiki bookmarked to read later :) Merci bien mon ami :)
<YoBoY> de rien :)
<elacheche> YoBoY, BTW I'm ufr member too → I'm francophone :p ;)
<YoBoY> yes you are :) n'hésite pas à t'investir dans notre loco également ;)
<YoBoY> Like I use to say, most of the admins of the french ressources are from France, but that's just a big bug :D
<elacheche> LoooL :D I'm helping support francophone users ;) and the Anglophone and Arabic users too ::) ;)
<YoBoY> I have no time now to do support :( only on IRL events.
<elacheche> I have no time to do Technical things like devs or bug triaging or documentation.. So the best way is to support users IRL and Internet, and translate some strings when I miss that
<commandoline> Hi, does anyone know if the form at https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ is currently meant for pre-requests for 14.04 cd's, or would we still get 12.04 cd's when it's filled in (meaning we'd have to wait until after the release, we=the ubuntu nl loco team)
<commandoline> ? Thanks in advance.
<BobJonkman1> YoBoY, elacheche: I find it useful every few months to send a broadcast message to the membership through the Launchpad's "Contact this team's members". There continue to be people who are members of the Launchpad team, but don't subscribe to the mailing lsit
<YoBoY> BobJonkman1, for your locoteam ?
<BobJonkman1> I'm in Canada. 
<BobJonkman1> in Elmira, province of Ontario (very close to Waterloo, Ontario)
<BobJonkman1> When I log in to Launchpad for http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca I see a link for "Contact this team's members"
<BobJonkman1> But when I look at another LoCo team's page I see "Contact this team's admins"
<BobJonkman1> But mostly I contact the Ubuntu-ca team through the Ubuntu-ca mailing list
<BobJonkman1> We also have some local chapters like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-waterloo-region which each have their own mailing lists.
<BobJonkman1> When I send a broadcast message I'll send it to both the national list and the individual chapters because there are people who are subscribed only to the local chapter list
<BobJonkman1> And then we have and Ubuntu Forum for Canada too. I try to remember to include that, but I often forget to include it. It doesn't seem well used, and I don't know if I forget about it because it isn't well used, or if it isn't well-used because I forget to post announcements to it :(
<BobJonkman1> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=395
<YoBoY> yes, I do that, use some ML depending on the subject, to contact more people who can be interrested
<YoBoY> and I spam also social networks ^^"
<BobJonkman1> Recently we've tried to revive our presence on Google Plus. I'm not a fan of the commercial social networks.
<YoBoY> yes, I'm not a fan too, but it's a tool, and we have to go where users/future users are
<BobJonkman1> I want to get some other members who are frequent users of things like Facebook to keep an Ubuntu-ca presence there, but either I haven't found those people or there just isn't interest in our membership to be on those commercial services.
<BobJonkman1> There's also a Discourse area. I haven't used it at all, but Ubuntu now has a separate area on it, and each LoCo can maintain a page. There will be other people on this channel that know more about Discourse
<BobJonkman1> I maintain !Ubuntuca in the !Fediverse (what used to be Identi.ca and Status.Net before that switched to Pump.io software)
<YoBoY> we also have a discourse area, but it's not translated… so I don't use it (and will not promote it)
<BobJonkman1> http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/ubuntuca
<BobJonkman1> I don't think we have an Ubuntuca on Twitter, but all my !Fediverse messages go there, so the !Ubuntuca group messages show up as #Ubuntuca hastags. There's an @UbuntuWaterloo Twitter account maintained by Darcy (the other Ubuntu-ca contact)
<YoBoY> finding people to take charge of all these tools is a big challenge for every locoteam :)
<BobJonkman1> The LoCoCouncil was really helpful. Ubuntu-ca had a brainstorming meeting at which LoCo contacts and Council members from all over the world gave us help and advice.  So far, the Video chat meetings  using Google Plus Hangouts is an idea that has been embraced.
<BobJonkman1> This is the meeting summary, with links to the IRC logs, &c : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-11-28
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-19
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> GM @ * :) :
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hola?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-21
<locodir-user> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-23
<locodir-user> hello!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-16
<Maluno_> Hi, anyone here from the official team?
<Maluno_> ?
<mhall119> official team?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-17
<Kilos> morning tsega and all others
<tsega> Good morning, Kilos
<tsega> and everyone else
<tsega> it looks like the list of people is getting longer 
<Tm_T> hai
<Felix0id-san> hi there
<Felix0id-san> smb can help me? i have few questions
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-18
<AnonimoGermany> oi
<belkinsa> o/ AnonimoGermany, do you need help?
<belkinsa> Please keep in mind that tech support for ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<AnonimoGermany> hi?
 * belkinsa is not a bot
<AnonimoGermany> Hi I'm new here could direct me to which distribution to use for a computer processor 1.8 Ghz 2Gb Memory?
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, this is the support channel for Loco Teams.
<belkinsa> Please type in /join #ubuntu
<AnonimoGermany> sorry
<belkinsa> It's alright
<AnonimoGermany>  	 thank you
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<wxl> hey folks. where can i file a bug to get launchpad team added to the loco team portal template?
<belkinsa> I think here: https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal wxl
<wxl> thx belkinsa reading code now
<wxl> man i might be reading this code wrong but it sort of suggests that "join this team" is shown to all non-admins, whether authenticated or not
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> missed the else :)
<wxl> merge request submitted :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> morn dholbach 
<dholbach> hi wxl
<wxl> i put in a merge req for the loco team portal if you're up for a review :)
<dholbach> daker, ^ do you think you could help here?
<wxl> ah well i was bugging you cuz you were here dholbach but is daker usually the person in charge? if so i can make him a reviewer
<dholbach> wxl, daker has been handling a lot of LTP for a while
<superfly> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi superfly
<wxl> good because PabloRubianes gave me a review but i don't think he groked it properly :)
<wxl> as i'm sure you're already aware, daker your review is requested :) https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/loco-team-portal/more-details/+merge/250210
<daker> wxl: i'll take a look at it tonight
<wxl> daker: thank you sir :)
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> good morning
<superfly> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<shash> hi
<shash> is anybody around
<delta_> hello
<delta_> i want but ubuntu set stikers for my laptop .wher to buy in india
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-22
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-23
<Kilos> o/
<sweekar> driver for Acer E5-573 for wifi 
<alter> hi guys whats up?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-24
<daker> wxl: the meeting should have started 15min ago right ?
<wxl> daker: -15m +2h XD
<daker> What :D
<wxl> daker: 21utc
<daker> Ah I see
<wxl> anyone interested in loco portal development, please head to #ubuntu-meeting! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/Meetings/20160224
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-25
<attauhid> hallo
<superfly> wxl, tsimonq2: one of the things that would be really useful from the LoCo Portal is being able to use it for a LoCo's renewal. Have a page where it can group all the activity from a LoCo over the last two years.
<superfly> Make it easier for an aspiring LoCo to also apply for official status
<tsimonq2> superfly: so you are implying that it should have all the activity?
<superfly> tsimonq2: isn't that the point? ;-)
<superfly> I need to go and figure out what and how our LoCo uses the portal, and the wiki, but I know we use both because the portal doesn't support everything we want to do
<superfly> Not that I have the time to contribute :-( too many other open source things to do.
<tsimonq2> superfly: oh oky :)
<tsimonq2> *okay
<tsimonq2> I'll bring it up :)
<superfly> tsimonq2: as a dev myself, I know that if a user doesn't tell me what they need, I don't develop it because I don't know.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-27
<belkinsa> Do we have dates for the UGJ for this cycle?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-21
<Arhangel> всем привет, может кто подскажет, где можно прочесть мануал по сборке deb пакета?
<Arhangel> или может пример deb пакета, папки заготовки
<Arhangel> нужно создать установщик для bin файла
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-22
<Anbu> HI Team
<Anbu> I need a help, am geeting error
<Anbu> -bash: start_pipeline: pgrp pipe: Too many open files in system -bash: /bin/cat: Too many open files in system
<Anbu> ubuntu 12.04
<Anbu> not able to login the server
<elacheche> Hello folks! Can anyone help me with an Event Pster that is easy to hack? I'm not good at Graphic Design, I'm trying to hack an awesome poster someone made for my LoCo 2 years ago, but I'm not able to do anything x( 
<wxl> elacheche: your loco doesn't have any good grpahic designers? :)
<wxl> and what's the problem with the poster you're tying to hack? 
<elacheche> wxl: We used to have many.. :( None is around these days.. I'm trying to shape a text in a weird path x) But I'm not able to do that.. Didn't use Gimp for years..
<elacheche> Here is a preview of the original poster → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UGJ1404.jpg
<elacheche> I have the source file, but my gimp skills are limited..
<elacheche> Oops! I should go to catch my ride.. It's laready past 8pm in here :/ wxl if you have any idea how to hack that poster in a better way tell me.. Or ifyou have an easier poster to hack share a link to the source code :D
<CrazyLemon> i think it easier to achieve that with inkscape than with gimp
<CrazyLemon> (text along the path)
<genii> Yep
<wxl> elacheche: ^^ what CrazyLemon said: use inkscape instead
<elacheche> I'll try that once am home, as I have the source gimp file, I'll remove useless parts, then add text usong inkscape
<elacheche> thx folks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-23
<theShirbiny> wxl: have you had the time to look into #ubuntu-eg issue? :)
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-25
<masum> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<masum> i am looking for Ubuntu BD fb page but its not live
<newbie_SA> neko BHS da prica?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-26
<kire> hi new to ubuntu and willing to learn about 
<svij> First rule: Learn patience…
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-20
<WaVeR> Hi folks
<WaVeR> anyone from the loco council present ? 
<gsilvapt> WaVeR, I am now 
<WaVeR> gsilvapt>  Hello, can you please open a launchpad entry regarding re-approval of #Ubuntu-CH
<gsilvapt> WaVeR, I just opened although I'm not sure if this should be private as others usually are. I'll confirm with other members of the council
<WaVeR> gsilvapt>  thanks a lot. let me know the url or maybe i'll receive the notification when the entry is created
<gsilvapt> WaVeR, these are supposed to be private. I'm pretty certain you do not have access.
<gsilvapt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1750544
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1750544 not found
<gsilvapt> But there it is
<WaVeR> gsilvapt>  true :=) I guess I should be invited to be able to see it. and I can invite other members to react too
<WaVeR> I guess it was this way years ago
<gsilvapt> WaVeR, I'll ask around to solve this as soon as possible :) 
<WaVeR> gsilvapt>  thanks a lot 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-21
<gsilvapt> WaVeR, I talked with other people from the council and I have added you to the bug page. I thought I could add both team contacts but I only added you because I can't 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-23
<bhushan05> hi..
<bhushan05> i need help to fix an issue in E OS loki..
<bhushan05> can you help..??
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-25
<gmulak_> nhaines:  Are you here?
